# pregnancy at 44



## phoebe-bell (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, 

I am new to the forum and wonder if you could give me any support/ advice?

I was 44 last December, am hoping to have a baby with my partner although I do have my hedd screwed on as I know my age is against me.

I had 3 miscarriages before I had my first daughter at 29. These were found to be hormonally linked.I had no problem then having my son at 31. I then had a miscarriage at 34- again early but tested and it was a chromosomal abnormality and then went on to have my 3rd child at 35.I never seemed to have a problem conceiving.I had progesterone support when having my 3 children, in the early weeks as my progesterone was found to be low.

I was recently referred back to the consultant I saw all that time ago as I had asked my doctor if I could try clomid as that seemed to work for me before.Before I even got onto clomid this time I found I was pregnant a month ago, but unfortunately miscarried at 5 weeks. My HCG level was low and did not double 2 days later as it should have done. I miscarried naturally.I am planning on taking the clomid I have been prescribed next month. My question is do you think I have a chance of succeeding at my age?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Many women do have successful pregnancies in their forties but, as you say, there are many risk factors against you.  However, you don't have any problems getting pregnant, so If they can sort out whichever hormonal issues there are, then your chances improve.  Keep up hope, my friend had her first at 43 and her 2nd at 45!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

